# Looking for Elbows



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for a 90 degree elbow made of the same material and size as the inlet strainer pipe on the Fluval FX 5. I need two of them...does anyone have any idea where I can source such a piece. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

If you can i would take the part to andrew sheret parts department and ask. It should be a standard size. There a plumbing wholesaler that sells to the public


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

+1on Andrew Sheret. I go in there quite a bit for work and they carry everything you could imagine. You'd be looking for a schedule 40 pvc elbow. What is the outside diameter of the pipe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

